# COD4 help: won't run please help



## sambaker2 (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok. So i have call of duty 4 installed. all the shortcuts on my desktop are the updated ones. Whenever i try to open either multiplayer or singleplayer, errors pop up:
"The application or DLL F:\Program Files\Activision\Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare\miles\milesEq.flt is not a valid Windows image. Please check this against your installation diskette."

I click ok and another one pops up with the same thing but to the folder "miles\mssds3d.flt is not a...

Click ok again
"\miles\mssdsp.flt" is not a ....

Click ok again and 
"\miles\msseax.flt is not a ...

And again i click ok, and the first one pops up again. 

Any help will be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks like the setup got courrupted, try re-installing the game. Also get SP3 that might help. Don't forget to update any drivers. And are you sure that you installed the Windows version? maybe you somehow got a Mac or Linux version.
You can also search the web for a program that you might need inorder to use a .flt file.

One thing I'm wondering is that the message said that the file was not a valid image, which leads me to think that it's a cracked game and your trying to use a disc image, all though against the rules here, you would need to have the proper program to use that or the image is not compatible with Windows so you will have to convert it using a program.


----------



## sambaker2 (Apr 9, 2009)

yeah i've tried to reinstall, twice. how do you get sp3?


----------



## sambaker2 (Apr 9, 2009)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> Looks like the setup got courrupted, try re-installing the game. Also get SP3 that might help. Don't forget to update any drivers. And are you sure that you installed the Windows version? maybe you somehow got a Mac or Linux version.
> You can also search the web for a program that you might need inorder to use a .flt file.
> 
> One thing I'm wondering is that the message said that the file was not a valid image, which leads me to think that it's a cracked game and your trying to use a disc image, all though against the rules here, you would need to have the proper program to use that or the image is not compatible with Windows so you will have to convert it using a program.


i have sp3, my bad. do you think i should try to re-install again? or what?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Well then why under your name do you state that you have SP2?. Follow my instructions and see what happens, everything is explained really in my first post, if none of those work then your entire game is most likely corrupted


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Even though I've heard of both games, I voted "what are those games" because I have not played either.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Why does a support thread have a discussion poll?

Anyway, have you completed the steps listed *here*?
I'm with 5NIPER_WOLF on this one, a reinstall will probably fix it.
Has the game worked for you before?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, Tiber, he said he re-installed twice, and I doubt thrice will do the trick, my money is on his disk is scratched or something in his system is messed up.


----------



## Ho||ow (Apr 5, 2009)

I think someone likes to download torrented games :4-thatsba


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

That's what I have been thinking


5NIPER_WOLF said:


> One thing I'm wondering is that the message said that the file was not a valid image, which leads me to think that it's a cracked game and your trying to use a disc image, all though against the rules here, you would need to have the proper program to use that or the image is not compatible with Windows so you will have to convert it using a program.


----------



## sambaker2 (Apr 9, 2009)

what drivers should i update? i will try to reinstall, maybe 3rd times a charm. also, im guessing my pc is already screwed anyways. so, you still don't know why .flt files won't work? oh well...


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Maybe the poll was added to make more people see the need for help.
If it's from a torrent, it may not running because you may not have had the port open for the torrent. And it also looks like this thread may be locked soon.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah this thread is going full speed to telling us that this is a cracked game.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

sambaker2 said:


> what drivers should i update? i will try to reinstall, maybe 3rd times a charm. also, im guessing my pc is already screwed anyways. so, you still don't know why .flt files won't work? oh well...


 I think I know why teh .flt files aren't working. You're using an illegal copy.:wink:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

is this a legit copy?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Could everybody please refrain from attacking the OP.

The error 'is not a valid Windows image' can be caused by a number of things, usually it is a .dll file or a file masquerading as a .dll not registering properly and you need to manually register it.

Try this:
Start -> Run -> Type *regsvr32 "<path>\NameOfFile.extension"* and hit enter.
It should display a message saying the file has been registered.
You will need to do this for each file that you get that message for, for example:
*regsvr32 "F:\Program Files\Activision\Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare\miles\milesEq.flt"*


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry, perhaps I didn't need to say all that I did.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm not sorry, it seemed very much like he had an illegitimate copy, and I still stand by that theory. His hard drive could be having some writing errors or problems, though.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi,

sambaker2, is this a legitimate copy of this game you're trying to get working, or is it a downloaded or cracked copy?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

LOL, it seems to be a near million dollar question in this thread now.:grin: If it's an illegal copy, 72+ hours of the thread going with 2 moderators on the thread is unbelievable!:laugh:


----------



## sambaker2 (Apr 9, 2009)

i will try that tiber septim. does it make it legitimate if i bought it?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes It does.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Actually, it isn't a guarentee that it would. It greatly depends on where you bought it. I was just at another forum where someone bought Windows XP, and thought it was a legal copy, but it turned out the key on it was invalid, and I think it turned out being illegal. So where you bought it and the history of it (although might be very hard to determine) would depend on that. However, usually a bought copy is legal.:wink:


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Jason09 said:


> LOL, it seems to be a near million dollar question in this thread now


Actually, I was asking the question so that everyone else would stop going on about it. I don't want to see another post in this thread from a non-staff member that has any mention of "illegal copy", "crack", "downloaded game", "torrent", etc, unless it's from the OP, sambaker2.

sambaker2, please answer the question as simply as you can. Is this a legitimate copy of the game? If you are truly unsure, then where did you buy it from?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

sambaker2 said:


> i will try that tiber septim. does it make it legitimate if i bought it?


Good luck. 
Let us know how you go, if you need any more help just ask.


----------



## sambaker2 (Apr 9, 2009)

ok. long story short, i bought it at circuit city, and now im thinking that it might be messed up b/c i have bought a game a circuit city b4 that didn't work either. and i had all the system requirements. do you guys think that this might happen b/c i don't have all the sys. req?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

The game would tell you if you can't run it, or will be completely unplayable from the lag.

Circuit City does not seem like a reliable place anymore....
You can also go to www.canyourunit.com and see if COD4 will run or not.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

CC is no longer in buisness. Did you buy it before they went out?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Jason09 said:


> CC is no longer in buisness. Did you buy it before they went out?


They aren't out of business, I see them all the time.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I think they're out of business in the US not Canada?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

They are definitely out of business in the US. But I guess not elsewhere.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

ok so the first 22 posts weren't much of a help but lets change that!

I would do a reinstall
use revouninstaller to get rid of any trace of COD 4
http://www.revouninstaller.com/

is the DVD clean?


----------



## sambaker2 (Apr 9, 2009)

yah its pretty clean. not any scratches:4-dontkno this is really making me mad. i like this game, and have played it on ps3 (not this disc), and i really wanted to play it. im trying to reinstall it right now, after i did that revo uninstaller thingy.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Maybe, just maybe, it's your DVD drive, the laser could be dirty or it's not connected to something properly, open up your case and check to make sure that all the connections are securely in place, but unfortunately I am unaware as to how to clean a laser.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

you can buy a DVD cleaner

Memorex - Laser Lens Cleaner for CD/DVD Players 
$11
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=5216081&type=product&id=1051384652107

does your DVD drive have problems with any other DVD's?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Perhaps it's that 1-in-1million-chance defective processor that can't compute things like the DVD Drive properly....

Speaking of not computing properly, how are your temperatures in your system? High temps can cause problems like this.

You can use speedfan to test temps.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

can you post a link of the program you want someone to use in the future 5NIPER WOLF


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I did, but upon further inspection my BBcode for URL was incorrect.

http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks 5NIPER WOLF!

another copule of programs that are little bit more specific are these two
Coretemp for your CPU
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/

GPU-Z for your graphics card
http://www.filehippo.com/download_gpuz/


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't remember but I think CPU-Z will tell you CPU temps, am I wrong, Mcninjaguy?

www.cpuid.com/cpuz


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

nah it doesn't show temps, buts its a really handy tool for finding out specs


----------



## sambaker2 (Apr 9, 2009)

so what am i supposed to do?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

sambaker2 said:


> so what am i supposed to do?


Rread posts #35 and 36.


----------



## sambaker2 (Apr 9, 2009)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> Perhaps it's that 1-in-1million-chance defective processor that can't compute things like the DVD Drive properly....
> 
> Speaking of not computing properly, how are your temperatures in your system? High temps can cause problems like this.
> 
> You can use speedfan to test temps.


what do you suggest using?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

download coretemp and post a screenshot
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/

and download GPU-Z and post a screenshot too (sensor tab)
http://www.filehippo.com/download_gpuz/


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Speedfan will also work
www.almico.com/sfdownload.php


----------



## sambaker2 (Apr 9, 2009)

ok so heres the screens, or not. i will try again 2morrow. its beddy bye time for me


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

uh why post that you are going to bed?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

because maybe his bed is uber comfy  

ohh is it a good bed?
anyways keep us informed and I'm not being sarcastic, i'm quite serious is that bed comfy? 

The ninja has to know that if he kills in the night at least your last moments were nice tehehehehe (sneak) (sneak)


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

NO! don't kill him! rawr! I will guard him and eat your face off!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Seriously, I'm thinking he did so we know he wouldn't be on for a while.:wink:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

This isn't a chat site so nobody expects anyone to be constantly relaying info back and forth sambaker2
keep us informed and lets hope your PC gets fixed soon


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Dang, I keep getting caught up with other people, just let us know what you can when you can, sambaker2.


----------



## sambaker2 (Apr 9, 2009)

Mcninjaguy said:


> because maybe his bed is uber comfy
> 
> ohh is it a good bed?
> anyways keep us informed and I'm not being sarcastic, i'm quite serious is that bed comfy?
> ...


dude, no joke, its uberly comfy!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey man, got any results yet?


----------



## sambaker2 (Apr 9, 2009)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> Hey man, got any results yet?


no dude. i can't get the attachments to post on here.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I had a similar problem, just make sure the file type is what TSF allows, and make sure you are using Internet Explorer or Mozilla Firefox


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Also make sure it fits within the size.


----------



## sambaker2 (Apr 9, 2009)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> I had a similar problem, just make sure the file type is what TSF allows, and make sure you are using Internet Explorer or Mozilla Firefox


 oh im using google chrome. ill try to post it on later. and it is within tsf size limits


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah I tried with chrome and it wont work


----------



## sambaker2 (Apr 9, 2009)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> Yeah I tried with chrome and it wont work


ok. nothing will work. Any suggestions to get the file uploaded?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Waht extension is it?


----------



## sambaker2 (Apr 9, 2009)

Jason09 said:


> Waht extension is it?


bmp. and it won't work. gahhh!!!!!:upset:


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Is it then not a valid extension for uploading?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Don't use BMP's.
People with slower internet connections won't appreciate it.
Save the file as a JPG, then if it still won't work as an attachment, use a image hosting site such as *Photobucket*.


----------



## sambaker2 (Apr 9, 2009)

Tiber Septim said:


> Don't use BMP's.
> People with slower internet connections won't appreciate it.
> Save the file as a JPG, then if it still won't work as an attachment, use a image hosting site such as *Photobucket*.


alright heres the next try


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

I think you forgot to upload it. An alternative would be Imageshack.


----------



## sambaker2 (Apr 9, 2009)

Jason09 said:


> I think you forgot to upload it. An alternative would be Imageshack.


ok this really isn't working. can we move back to the help?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

A new DVD drive is what you can try.


----------



## sambaker2 (Apr 9, 2009)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> A new DVD drive is what you can try.


oh man. i just got one. and, gahh, i don't know. really?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes that is exactly it. You really should get a new dvd drive


----------



## sambaker2 (Apr 9, 2009)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> Yes that is exactly it. You really should get a new dvd drive


any suggestions? and can you explain why?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Because yours is faulty.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

I found this DVD drive for $80. It may also help to know your budget.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I found this for $40


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

LG Dvd burner drive $25
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136152


----------

